# ipv6 issue (announce)



## chrcol (Jan 18, 2011)

I am playing with for the first time native ipv6 on a FreeBSD server.

I added the ipv6 range along with a gateway in rc.conf and started ipv6 up.

I see the ip's in ifconfig and the gateway in netstat -r.

However here is the problem.

If I ping my server from anywhere inlcuding the same DC I get either ping timeouts or unreachable errors, occasionally some packets will get through for 5-10s then it stops again.

If I ping the gateway from my server then as long as I leave the ping going I can ping the ip I am pinging from fine with no packet loss, if I stop pinging the gateway then within 30 seconds the problem comes back.

I dont have access to the gateway.
No firewalls are running on the server.

any ideas?

I reported the problem to the DC but they have gone silent.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2011)

What kind of IPv6 addresses are you using? 

Can you post the relevant bits from /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## chrcol (Jan 18, 2011)

```
##IPV6
ipv6_enable="YES"
ipv6_ifconfig_em0="XXXX:4A0:8::2/48"
ipv6_ifconfig_em0_alias0="XXXX:4A0:8::3/48"
ipv6_ifconfig_em0_alias1="XXXX:4A0:8::10/48"
ipv6_defaultrouter="XXXX:4A0:8::1"
```

censored first octect.

The server is dual stack and ipv4 on it is working fine.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2011)

chrcol said:
			
		

> censored first octect.


As long as it isn't FE80 

That looks good. So pinging the IPv6 gateway works? But a ping from outside to XXX:4A0:8::2 fails unless you also have a ping running on that machine to the gateway?

That very much sounds like a network issue at the datacenter.


----------



## chrcol (Jan 18, 2011)

yep correct and isnt FE80, thanks for confirming what I thought.


----------

